# new to me saw, might pick up tonight 038 magnum



## pyroholic (Jul 30, 2013)

Thinking of picking up a saw I found.  038mag, above average shape, brand new 20" bar/chain.

Asking 425, thinking of offering $350.  Any thoughts on this saw and it's price?  Gotta be a nice upgrade from the 290.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome saw. Built like a tank and runs like a big-block. (72 cc)

Get a bigger gas can.


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 30, 2013)

That's what I was hoping to hear. How about the price? It doesn't seem like a steal, but not a rip either to me.

Edit:  also have the 290 sold for $300.  New in 12/2012, 20", 2 yellow box and one green box chain.  

Seems like an easy choice for a $100 upgrade.


----------



## lukem (Jul 30, 2013)

Ragged out 290's go for $300 around here. I'd be a buyer up to $400.  Sell your 290 and pony up the extra Benjamin and enjoy.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 30, 2013)

Right about where it should be assuming it isn't beat up.  I'd give $350 for a good 038 Mag. (For my own use)


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 30, 2013)

lukem said:


> Sell your 290 and pony up the extra Benjamin and enjoy.


 


Yeah, motion seconded!  With that MS270 in the stable, the MS290 sure won't be missed.


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm gonna go and get her now.  Finally got to a saw on CL first!  Saw has been held for me since 7am today.

I leave the 270 at my Dad's for him, and the 031 needs a carb and clutch.  But, with the 170 (good little saw) and an 038 mag wearing both 20" and 32" as needed I'll be a happy wood cutter.


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm heading there now, thanks for the help!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jul 30, 2013)

Short of measuring the piston how can you be sure an 038 mag is really a magnum?  (it's easy to swap covers/nameplates)


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 30, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Short of measuring the piston how can you be sure an 038 mag is really a magnum? (it's easy to swap covers/nameplates)


Pull the trigger.


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 30, 2013)

Got it for $400, very clean saw, runs great.  Pics coming.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2013)

That's a pretty good deal... There are pretty good deals on "Another Site".

I picked up an 044 For $350!! Just got a new 372xp delivered yesterday... Don't want to even post the price.  less than 5 tanks of fuel total...

CL has good deals. But there are better deals to be had from Forums like these


----------



## lukem (Jul 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> That's a pretty good deal... There are pretty good deals on "Another Site".
> 
> I picked up an 044 For $350!! Just got a new 372xp delivered yesterday... Don't want to even post the price.  less than 5 tanks of fuel total...
> 
> ...


I don't even know the price...but I'm pretty sure I should hate you right now.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 30, 2013)

Umm Dex...... You suck Nice grab on the 372, I'm betting that's a wicked beastie there. We expect a full report, assuming you're actually gonna get that one dirty. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## pyroholic (Jul 30, 2013)

Pretty happy with it so far. Haven't cut much, but did slice up a round into cookies.  Not a ton of R's, but a ton of torque.  Can't wait to get a 28" or 32" bar and go play.  Starting to think about keeping the 290 too.  You can't really have too many saws can you?


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there a good place online to pick up a 32" bar with a couple chains, or is the local dealer the best bet?  Will this saw benefit from full or half skip chain, or will it pull a fully toothed chain fine?


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 31, 2013)

pyroholic said:


> Is there a good place online to pick up a 32" bar with a couple chains, or is the local dealer the best bet? Will this saw benefit from full or half skip chain, or will it pull a fully toothed chain fine?


 
Why 32"? (I would personally prefer the 28") Actually, I'd pick up a 24/25" to run on it too if you do go with the 32".   Wouldn't want the 32" on it unless you really needed it.  Ideally I'd have a 20" and a 28" setup for it and call it good.  Similar to what I'm running on my 460's.  It should pull full comp chain just fine but I'd consider a skip chain instead.  Especially when bar length gets to 28"+.  Full comp chain can start choking on it's own chips in long cuts.




pyroholic said:


> Not a ton of R's, but a ton of torque.​


 


MasterMech said:


> runs like a big-block.​


 
Told ya.   You could always step it up to an 8 pin rim for more chain speed.  If it's not running a rim sprocket already, that would be something I would look into doing.



pyroholic said:


> Starting to think about keeping the 290 too.​


 
It's always hard to part with a saw.  Especially if it has been good to you.  But really I see no place for it in your stable anymore.  And 290's sell exceptionally well if cleaned up purdy like and the bar has "Farm Boss" clearly legible on it.   Next you'll be picking up an 026/260/261 to replace that MS270.


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 31, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Next you'll be picking up an 026/260/261 to replace that MS270.


 
I know you are right about that!


As to 'why 32'?  Just because it can.  I'm sure the 20" will be plenty most of the time, but figured if I have to step up for a biggun', might as well be able to go all the way.  Plus it will just be cool.  

Not all of my decisions are made for practical reasons.


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 31, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> That's a pretty good deal... There are pretty good deals on "Another Site".
> 
> I picked up an 044 For $350!! Just got a new 372xp delivered yesterday... Don't want to even post the price.  less than 5 tanks of fuel total...
> 
> ...


 
Those are some good looking saws dexter.

Any suggestions on where to get some parts/accessories? Need air filter, dogs, 28-32" bar with skip chains and both a 7 and 8 pin rim sprocket.

My 038 mag says Made in West Germany, but I've see seen pics of other 038 mags with Made in Brazil on them. What's the difference? Parts all the same, or will I need to indicate its place of manufacture?


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 31, 2013)

Pics anyone?


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking good! Check out treestuff.com


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2013)

Jofuls local dealer is cheaper than most online places i have seen!!

But you just missed Baileys Onlines free shipping weekend this last weekend. Their prices are decent but shipping is bad.   I dont have a local dealer and i get stuff online vs having to drive 30 mins to town (that i dont work in) when THEIR open, or an hour the other way to the next town. I often pay more online with shipping in some cases than some for various things not just chain saw related cause i dont feel like spending the gas and hour round trip looking for it in town, or the big town with a 2 hour round trip.

I work in the woods, not in a town and so i cant even combine it usually with a trip home from work.  Sometimes i swing through the big town while at work for things but its still hard. And i hate TRAFFIC even though augusta does not have traffic by big city standards it does when you live in the country!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess I know nothing about an 038, but I'll say 20" is almost too much bar for my 036 Pro. It can turn it, but one must cut painfully slow, once you get the nose buried.

I would be looking at 80+ cc saws, if I wanted to run a 28" or larger bar. I have a 28" on my 064, and it works very well. Waiting on an under-powered saw sucks!


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree i dont think i would want to really run that saw with a 32"er!!  With full skip it would be doable but thats it, just to cut the few big trees.

20" is where that saw should be, and you can go to i would say like 28" with a skip chain.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 31, 2013)

pyroholic said:


> Thinking of picking up a saw I found. 038mag, above average shape, brand new 20" bar/chain.
> 
> Asking 425, thinking of offering $350. Any thoughts on this saw and it's price? Gotta be a nice upgrade from the 290.


 

Seems like a lot to pay for a 15+ year old saw


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Seems like a lot to pay for a 15+ year old saw


 

I paid that much for my 036, similar vintage, although it looked like it had never been used.  Piston wasn't even broken in.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

038 mag is in the same range as an 044. I wouldn't be afraid at 425.00 if its mint.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 31, 2013)

036 Pro is 63cc 

038 Mag is 72cc

28" full skipper is about the max I would run. I have a 32" for my 460 Mag (full skip) and thats the limit.  IMO.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> 036 Pro is 63cc
> 
> 038 Mag is 72cc
> 
> 28" full skipper is about the max I would run. I have a 32" for my 460 Mag (full skip) and thats the limit. IMO.


 

Never found more than a hand full of trees needing anything over a 28inch. Not looking for another one either.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Never found more than a hand full of trees needing anything over a 28inch. Not looking for another one either.


 

If you don't have to haul it home and split it yourself, cutting big trees is a hell of a lot of fun.

Monster rounds sitting in the driveway waiting to be split sure make for some interesting conversation with visitors, too!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

Joful said:


> If you don't have to haul it home and split it yourself, cutting big trees is a hell of a lot of fun.
> 
> Monster rounds sitting in the driveway waiting to be split sure make for some interesting conversation with visitors, too!


 

Your going to need a bucket loader for these oaks around here. When you say 50 + inch and oak in the same sentence its going to get real rough. (Even an 880 can lay down on you)


----------



## lukem (Jul 31, 2013)

I worked up the trunk of a 36" white oak last weekend with the 361.  That was a job.  I was refueling after the first 6 rounds.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

lukem said:


> I worked up the trunk of a 36" white oak last weekend with the 361. That was a job. I was refueling after the first 6 rounds.


 

I had to reload every two rounds with a 880 on the one in my avatar. (55 inch red)


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Your going to need a bucket loader for these oaks around here. When you say 50 + inch and oak in the same sentence its going to get real rough. (Even an 880 can lay down on you)


 

Hmm... maybe I should've bought that 084 on Saturday. I have two 50+ inch oaks down on a friend's land, with my name on them.

I did cut a 60" oak this spring, but everything below the 49" diameter mark was hollow. The 064 with full comp chisel on a 28" bar went thru those solid 49" rounds like a hot knife thru butter, though. Well, until I hit one of these buried in the bark.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

Joful said:


> Hmm... maybe I should've bought that 084 on Saturday. I have two 50+ inch oaks down on a friend's land, with my name on them.
> 
> I did cut a 60" oak this spring, but everything below the 49" diameter mark was hollow. The 064 with full comp chisel on a 28" bar went thru those 49" rounds like a hot knife thru butter, though.


 
Well I can tell you if its oak 55 inch's and solid Its no joke even for a 880 (couple good vapor locks). We had 4 guys to put the rounds into the splitter. I done 3 oaks now over 50 inch and really do not want to do another one.  One I had to clean up afterwards there was a s-10 and 4 foot by 10 foot trailer full of saw dust.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, I don't even try to get them on the splitter, anymore. I quarter them with the saw, before even trying to move them onto the splitter, any more. I did the math a while back on a 50" diameter x 20" long round of green oak, and I remember the weight being right around 1500 lb.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

Joful said:


> Yeah, I don't even try to get them on the splitter, anymore. I quarter them with the saw, before even trying to move them onto the splitter, any more. I did the math a while back on a 50" diameter x 20" long round of green oak, and I remember the weight being right around 1500 lb.


 

That sounds about right 6 rounds filled two trailer to the max. It was a slow ride home.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2013)

How are you guys moving these rounds to your drive I see "smokinj" had 4 guys, but Joful how are you moving 40" rounds to your house and even these 60"ers your talking about??  Thgey must weigh 400+ pounds!!  I know when i had some 36-40" stuff i had to go from each side with my 20" bar and still pry it apart as there was a tiny center left.  I was getting like 30 splits per round. But i have a loader (think what loggers use) load it in a dumptruck and i hauled it to the house. it was too big for the mill to take so they gave it to me.

Anyway, i can see rolling the 36-40"ers onto a trailer but you and another guy are not picking them up and placing them in a truck!!  I would ahve to noodle those where they lay to even move them!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> How are you guys moving these rounds to your drive I see "smokinj" had 4 guys, but Joful how are you moving 40" rounds to your house and even these 60"ers your talking about?? Thgey must weigh 400+ pounds!!


 

400 lb. ain't nothing... My helper and I just roll them by hand up the drop-gate onto the trailer, or we'll roll them onto the 3-point platform on the back of his tractor, lift, back it up to a pickup, and roll it off.

However, most of these big rounds are WAY heavier than 400 lb., for those I use my front-end loader, up to about 1100 lb. The real big oak I brought home (1500 lb. rounds) was a lucky situation, where I was doing a favor for my church. Another member brought an excavator and a dump truck, so as I was cutting the rounds, he was picking them up and loading them into the dump truck. He hauled it to my house and dumped them in the driveway. I'm able to push them around the driveway with my little front end loader, but I can't pick them up (1100 or 1200 lb. limit on that machine).

_edit:  For anyone concerned, I took half, and had the dump truck driver take the other half for himself!_


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

Joful said:


> 400 lb. ain't nothing... My helper and I just roll them by hand up the drop-gate onto the trailer, or we'll roll them onto the 3-point platform on the back of his tractor, lift, back it up to a pickup, and roll it off.
> 
> However, most of these big rounds are WAY heavier than 400 lb., for those I use my front-end loader, up to about 1100 lb. The real big oak I brought home (1500 lb. rounds) was a lucky situation, where I was doing a favor for my church. Another member brought an excavator and a dump truck, so as I was cutting the rounds, he was picking them up and loading them into the dump truck. He hauled it to my house and dumped them in the driveway. I'm able to push them around the driveway with my little front end loader, but I can't pick them up (1100 or 1200 lb. limit on that machine).


 

Does your drive way have cracks?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Does your drive way have cracks?


 

I hope not! I've been working on that pile recently, and other than a little crumbling around the perimeter (was probably already that way), I haven't found any... yet. It happened to be in the spring, while I was doing my garden mulch, so there was a nice big pile of mulch in the driveway. The dump truck driver backed up to the mulch pile, and "gently" dumped the rounds on the pile, for a soft landing. The only scary thing was catching one or two run-aways, that went heading for the hill that goes down to the house. Luckily we caught them before they got to the real slopey part of the hill!

Getting the mulch out from under the rounds, and vice versa, was a little fun.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 31, 2013)

038 mag with an 8 pin rim, 20 in bar & skip chain would be a nice combo. I run that on my 046. Anything longer you may wanna go back to the 7 pin rim. Jay called it right on at 28" bar, about all that saw will want & still be effective. 
Big Oak is big work no matter how you look at it. Jay's got me beat by 1" & 1 big log. I did a 54" & 52" respectively. I'll avoid the next one unless it pays enough to retire. Too much time into them to be worth it for firewood, not to mention the work involved. I want 12 to 18" phone poles with 0 lean. LOL A C


----------

